# Rosemary EO smells like eucalyptus?



## AshleyR (Mar 24, 2009)

I ordered some "Rosemary Spanish" EO from NDA. The reviews on the site said this one was the most "true" rosemary scent.

To me it smells a LOT like eucalyptus. When I breathe it in, my eyes burn from it's minty-ness.

Is this common with rosemary EO's, or did I just get a funny one?


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Yep*

Rosemary and eucalyptus smell similiar.


----------



## cdwinsby (Mar 24, 2009)

Rosemary is one of those eye-burners for sure!! Many herbaceous e/o's are.


----------



## TessC (Mar 24, 2009)

The rosemary EO I got from MMS is definitely strong, but distinctively rosemary, doesn't smell like eucalyptus at all.


----------



## surf girl (Mar 24, 2009)

I got the same Rosemary from NDA, and I thought exactly the same thing as you.  I think, though, that it smells different OOB than it does when it's in something.  I haven't used it in soap yet, but I do put it in my vinegar hair rinse, and it smells more typically of rosemary in that.  I do think that rosemary and eucalyptus have similarities.


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Surf Girl and I Love Soap.
I bought my EOs here:

http://www.diannassundries.com/

and rosemary definitely has an eucalyptus hint in it.
I don't know it this would qualify as "true rosemary" tough...


----------



## carebear (Mar 25, 2009)

and lavender too - all have a kinda camphoraceous note to my nose.


----------



## surf girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Yup, carebear, I'd agree.


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 25, 2009)

indeed


----------

